
5M left Wuhan before lockdown, 1k new coronavirus cases expected there - nopinsight
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/3047720/chinese-premier-li-keqiang-head-coronavirus-crisis-team-outbreak#click=https://t.co/WQd9H0H3p7
======
me_me_me
There have been quite few people boasting about having symptoms and escaping
the lock-down.

Quite scary given that its a great migration for holidays in China. Imagine
being stuck in overcrowded train for hours with a sneezing person.

------
nrki
The vast proportion of the 5 million left before the outbreak - for a holiday.
Not because of the outbreak.

~~~
chrisco255
Right, but the incubation period is 14 days, so many people left who were
infected but didn't realize it.

